
Show HN: Learning to code, my first CRUD web app - soneca
http://www.opusnota.com
======
soneca
Hacker News: you publish your first learning project web app that allows to
post comments and the first comments posted are a rant and two tries of
hacking the app:

\- _" A haven for ridiculous clickbait sites like this one"_

\- _" <script>alert('hello')</script>"_

\- _" SQL injection'; delete from posts;"_

~~~
switch007
Hacker News: you publish your first learning project web app and helpful
people validate its security \o/ .. :P

~~~
soneca
: ) Ok, I will go with this take on it!

~~~
mpatobin
I was going to say the same thing. If they had succeeded you would have gotten
some valuable feedback

------
jermaustin1
Why not talk a little about what tools/languages you used, tutorials you read,
videos you watched, etc.

~~~
soneca
I touched on it at the site's "about". But basically is made using
NodeJS+ExpressJS+MySQL hosted at Heroku that I learned at www.freecodecamp.com
and trysparkschool.com.

Videos don't work for me, so these two courses are a great fit.

~~~
shane_burkhart
Hey I'm Shane, the creator of
[http://trysparkschool.com](http://trysparkschool.com).

I really like your site and I'm glad the course helped you get it built. Keep
up the good work!

~~~
soneca
Congrats again for your work! I enjoyed it a lot! I commented on the course
and also sent an email to say so! :)

What do you plan next?

You can see that the app resists the basics injection attacks (i remembered
that lesson when the comments started! lol).

~~~
shane_burkhart
Thanks for the comments and email! I'll be responding to your email in a few
minutes.

I'm going to make another course, but not sure what it's going to be over yet.
I'll be asking people that completed the Twitter clone course what they are
interested in, but I'm leaning towards building a full web app (user,
payments, etc).

Haha I saw some people tried to do injection attacks. That's pretty great. We
have you covered though :)

~~~
soneca
My vote goes for user management + deploy to the real world.

------
brudgers
Curious about the story behind learning to code.

~~~
soneca
A late career change. I used to work with NGOs, with fundraising. Then with
startup, with marketing and growth, once a founder.

I decided to become a professional software developer mostly for two reasons:
i) I really enjoy coding - the few times in my life I dedicated myself to
learning and creating small things with software I always had a very good
feeling and ii) it is a more defined, employable career than my current very
heterodox, weird, mixed bag CV experiences of social sector + startup founder
+ generalist digital marketing.

~~~
brudgers
I can relate to your motivation based similar experiences.

